# طلب دراسة مشروع طاقة شمسية



## somars1s (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اخواني طلب مني دراسة ميكانيكية مشروع تركيب نظام تسخين مياه بالطاقة الشمسية لفندق وفق ما يلي:
1-نظام شمسي مركزي للحمامات وذلك لاستحمام 300 شخص.
2-نظام شمسي مركزي للمطبخ لتامين 2500 لتر ماء ساخن يوميا.
3-انظمة شمسية افرادية لمبنى الادارة.
النظام المقتلاح من اجل الحمامات هو من نوع التخزين المباشر.
النظام المقترح لاجل المطبخ ه من نوع النظام القسري.
والمطلوب: طريقة الدراسة بشكل عام او مواقع او كتب استطيع الاستفادة منها.



ولكم الشكر مسبقا


----------



## somars1s (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ما زلت انتظر


----------



## ko sman (13 ديسمبر 2012)

إنظر هذا الملف قد يفيدك


----------

